

Memory-efficient XML parser that yields Ruby objects - szajbus
https://github.com/monterail/saxy

======
mlitwiniuk
Nice one. But in few words - what makes it better than
Nokogiri::XML::SAX::Document from which you inherit?

~~~
szajbus
I wouldn't say it's better. saxy wraps around Nokogiri SAX Parser by
implementing it's callbacks.

What I wanted to achieve is to take advantage of SAX parser (memory efficiency
when used correctly) with as little preconfiguration as possible, because I
often face one-off tasks that involve importing large XML files into database.

I've seen some implementations of SAX parsers, but they either missed the
point by only using it's API under the hood and still returning all the
results at once (thus not being memory-efficient at all) or required extensive
configuration (which seems a waste for one-off imports).

